# New CycleChat Kit for 2012



## Shaun (28 Jun 2012)

Introducing the new 2012 CycleChat kit. 

I'll put together an *order form* over the next few days and start taking orders but thought you might all like to see it:






















NB: We decided to include a small Cycle-Clothing logo on all our kit as it reduced the cost.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (29 Jun 2012)

Nice one


----------



## musa (29 Jun 2012)

Nice.


----------



## frayBentos59 (29 Jun 2012)

I'm liking this very much  

Well done on a great set of designs and a big thank you very much to all who have participated in the project  I'm sure it is greratly appreciated by all.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Jun 2012)

Ace! I look forward to seeing the prices.


----------



## roadrash (29 Jun 2012)

very nice


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2012)

Hmmmmm, a clothing design company that can't spell sleeve? I don't mean to be critical but.........


----------



## coffeejo (29 Jun 2012)

Is the long "sleave" jersey for winter?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2012)

coffeejo said:


> Is the long "sleave" jersey for winter?


 
As far as I know it's a normal jersey. Not thicker material... Shaun will confirm.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jun 2012)

I believe there will be ladies' versions available too.


----------



## 4F (29 Jun 2012)

Cubist said:


> Hmmmmm, a clothing design company that can't spell sleeve? I don't mean to be critical but.........


 
Your post is not very freindly, tsk


----------



## RaRa (29 Jun 2012)

Scoosh said:


> I believe there will be ladies' versions available too.


 
Super duper - was just going to ask this very question.


----------



## Col5632 (29 Jun 2012)

I want them all  Shame i cant afford them all


----------



## Fubar (29 Jun 2012)

Nice! I'll defo order something.


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2012)

4F said:


> Your post is not very freindly, tsk


No, I didn't mean to be unfriendly, it's just that if I were to create and market a design template for clothes in the way that CC Uk have, I would ensure that I knew enough about the product I was selling to spell it correctly!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2012)

Cubist said:


> No, I didn't mean to be unfriendly, it's just that if I were to create and market a design template for clothes in the way that CC Uk have, I would ensure that I knew enough about the product I was selling to spell it correctly!


 

lolol.....you don't remember 'freindly' then?


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2012)

It's been a long week, can someone put me out of my misery and explain the joke?


----------



## Cubist (29 Jun 2012)

My spidey senses suggest it may be something to do with a previous version where the forum strapline was misspelt? Just a guess.....


----------



## 4F (29 Jun 2012)

Cubist said:


> My spidey senses suggest it may be something to do with a previous version where the forum strapline was misspelt? Just a guess.....


 
You are not wrong, the very first batch had a typo with the word "freindly" despite the approved draft being spelt correctly. As a result they re-printed the whole order again yet still tried to cash in on their mistake by selling the incorrect ones for 1/2 price.


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2012)

The 'n' was missing so they became known as the "friedly" jerseys ... 

The long sleeve jerseys are the same material as the short so not a "winter" version just a longer sleeve and there will be gents and ladies versions available (I'll post a size guide on the order page).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Svendo (29 Jun 2012)

Shaun said:


> The long sleeve jerseys are the same material as the short so not a "winter" version just a longer sleeve


 
So that's a 'not-winter' version and a 'few random days between April to October when it's not raining so hard there's flooding' version?

I'll get me coat...


----------



## Theseus (1 Jul 2012)

Are the shorts doing the Can-Can?


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2012)

Svendo said:


> So that's a 'not-winter' version and a 'few random days between April to October when it's not raining so hard there's flooding' version?
> 
> I'll get me coat...




make sure it is a waterprood coat


----------



## Kiwiavenger (2 Jul 2012)

ive got monies burning a hole in my pocket! give me prices (and an order form) before it gets spend on something i actually need rather than want!! lol


----------



## postman (3 Jul 2012)

Thats lovely,but this time i am saying no.Only because i have decided not to buy any cycle clothing with white on it.Marks and stains too easy.But well done.


----------



## lordloveaduck (3 Jul 2012)

I wouldn't mind a muff now winter is coming. Will you be making any?


----------



## marshmella (3 Jul 2012)

+ 1 to that  although i think you mean BUFF


----------



## lordloveaduck (3 Jul 2012)

marshmella said:


> + 1 to that  although i think you mean BUFF


 
It's the neck sleeve that i am hoping to get, if CC are making them. I've seen chaps with them on and they look better than scarfs.


----------



## MattHB (3 Jul 2012)

Cool, I needed a second top. Ordered  thanks for organising


----------



## MattHB (3 Jul 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> It's the neck sleeve that i am hoping to get, if CC are making them. I've seen chaps with them on and they look better than scarfs.



I have the buff, which is what you mean. It's brilliant


----------



## lordloveaduck (3 Jul 2012)

MattHB said:


> I have the buff, which is what you mean. It's brilliant


 
Hi. I have looked on the page and i can not see where i can order the buffs. How did you order yours please.


----------



## marshmella (3 Jul 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> Hi. I have looked on the page and i can not see where i can order the buffs. How did you order yours please.


I think the CC buffs come out a little later in the year if i recall.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> Hi. I have looked on the page and i can not see where i can order the buffs. How did you order yours please.


 

They are no longer available.
Maybe later in the year.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (3 Jul 2012)

Are the jerseys full zip? I could not see any mention of it,sorry if I missed it somewhere in description


----------



## lordloveaduck (3 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> They are no longer available.
> Maybe later in the year.


 
Thank you for the quick reply. Guess i will go and cry into a bowl of trifle.......


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2012)

Fokker said:


> Are the jerseys full zip? I could not see any mention of it,sorry if I missed it somewhere in description


 

Long sleeve/long zip - short sleeve/short zip


----------



## MattHB (3 Jul 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> Hi. I have looked on the page and i can not see where i can order the buffs. How did you order yours please.



Keep an eye out when the weather .. Er.. Cools down  they're worth waiting for. I'm sure that they'll be available then


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (3 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Long sleeve/long zip - short sleeve/short zip


Cheers


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2012)

Buffs will hopefully be done again later in the year - this order run is for jerseys, shorts and bibshorts.


----------



## lordloveaduck (3 Jul 2012)

Thank you. Guess i ca still use kittens for a few more months. Still going to cry though.


----------



## musa (3 Jul 2012)

Fao Shaun

Did you have any spare? I did email you when announced you had leftovers


----------



## Shaun (3 Jul 2012)

musa said:


> Did you have any spare? I did email you when announced you had leftovers


 
Yes, sorry, I never got around to finding the spares as I've had a lot on in recent months and the spare buffs were at the bottom of the to-do list. 

I'll try and find them sometime this week (I think they're tucked away in the back of a cupboard somewhere).


----------



## lordloveaduck (3 Jul 2012)

Shaun said:


> Yes, sorry, I never got around to finding the spares as I've had a lot on in recent months and the spare buffs were at the bottom of the to-do list.
> 
> I'll try and find them sometime this week (I think they're tucked away in the back of a cupboard somewhere).


 
You can have my soul if you PM me when you find them (i always liked you best) Please.


----------



## musa (3 Jul 2012)

Shaun said:


> Yes, sorry, I never got around to finding the spares as I've had a lot on in recent months and the spare buffs were at the bottom of the to-do list.
> 
> I'll try and find them sometime this week (I think they're tucked away in the back of a cupboard somewhere).



Yeah I had a feeling that were the case. No hard feelings


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jul 2012)

How small do these things come up...are they tighter than usual or looser. I'm trying to figure out If I need to "size up" or not.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jul 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> How small do these things come up...are they tighter than usual or looser. I'm trying to figure out If I need to "size up" or not.


 

Looser then usual Jon.
They are UK sizing rather then Italian tight fit.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2012)

So you're probably "sizing down" - looking at that I'm an XS jersey and an S in shorts, rather than S & M as usual.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Looser then usual Jon.
> They are UK sizing rather then Italian tight fit.


 
Cheers fella.

I'll look forward to wearing it, just as soon as my flippin ankle is sorted.

May have to just walk about the place showing it off in the mean time.


----------



## 4F (4 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> rather than S & M as usual.


 
I think you are on the wrong forum


----------



## compo (4 Jul 2012)

The largest size, 50", is still too small for me. I can only assume that big men are not catered for which is a pity because I see a fair few out on my rides.


----------



## gb155 (4 Jul 2012)

compo said:


> The largest size, 50", is still too small for me. I can only assume that big men are not catered for which is a pity because I see a fair few out on my rides.


It's all too common with cycle clothing manufacturing companies, used to be really bloody annoying, even now,in pro tour team kit I'm still xl, mental


----------



## lordloveaduck (4 Jul 2012)

Maybe you could try one of these. It also has handy hooks
to attach your leggins.......just trying to help






l


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> rather than S & M as usual.


 
Coppers eh?


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> Coppers eh?


 
Oi! I'm a lecturer, not a copper. Just 'cos some of my students work in 'gentlemen's clubs' ... apparently: http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....dancers-reveal-their-naked-ambition-1-4660992


----------



## palinurus (4 Jul 2012)

Excellent, the old jersey is looking pretty, um, old, and I never did get any shorts.

Cheers!


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> Oi! I'm a lecturer, not a copper. Just 'cos some of my students work in 'gentlemen's clubs' ... apparently: http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....dancers-reveal-their-naked-ambition-1-4660992


oops, I probably assumed the DC was a title.

Lecturers eh?


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (5 Jul 2012)

Thanks in advance for all the graft that goes with this stuff. LS jersey order being placed.
Anyone got a cycle chat tattoo done yet?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (6 Jul 2012)

Ordering mine later on today


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Jul 2012)

Thanks for sorting it all out , when are we likley to start seeing them in the post if i may be so bold to ask.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (7 Jul 2012)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Thanks for sorting it all out , when are we likley to start seeing them in the post if i may be so bold to ask.


 



Shaun said:


> Orders close 20th July, then I need to collate and submit it to the supplier and it will just depend on how busy they are. I'll post in the News forum when I have better idea of timings.


----------



## musa (7 Jul 2012)

Do they have your name put on them?


----------



## Norm (7 Jul 2012)

musa said:


> Do they have your name put on them?


No.


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Jul 2012)

musa said:


> Do they have your name put on them?


 
I believe this is the reason Jesus created the Magic Marker!


----------



## musa (7 Jul 2012)

Haha okie dokes


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jul 2012)

musa said:


> Haha okie dokes


 

Though there's no one stopping you taking it to a sports shop to get a name put on it ala footy shirts.


----------



## musa (7 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Though there's no one stopping you taking it to a sports shop to get a name put on it ala footy shirts.


 
ok that sounds alright then


----------



## DiddlyDodds (8 Jul 2012)

musa said:


> Do they have your name put on them?


 
if your luck enough to be called "Cycle Chat" then yes your names on it


----------



## MattHB (8 Jul 2012)

I certainly dont want my name on mine!


----------



## lanternerouge (8 Jul 2012)

Just ordered mine


----------



## JaggyNI (10 Jul 2012)

Will you ship to Northern Ireland? Says Uk Mainland but costs the same to here with royal mail! Cheers.


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2012)

JaggyNI said:


> Will you ship to Northern Ireland? Says Uk Mainland but costs the same to here with royal mail! Cheers.


 
Yes. I hadn't realised the postage was the same - I've updated the order form.


----------



## JaggyNI (10 Jul 2012)

Thanks! Yep same to NI with Royal Mail. Just thought I'd check as some couriers charge extra.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (14 Jul 2012)

Thats me ordered a long sleeve jersey


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Jul 2012)

Fokker said:


> Thats me ordered a long sleeve jersey


 
Nice, I've ordered the short sleeve one. Need some sun about my arms!


----------



## Norm (14 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Need some sun about my arms!


From a resident of Paisley, I can only think that means you are heading a long way south on your holidays this year.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Jul 2012)

Norm said:


> From a resident of Paisley, I can only think that means you are heading a long way south on your holidays this year.


 
It was really warm today though! and then I woke up.


----------



## Iainj837 (15 Jul 2012)

Dam missed out on a 2012 shirt,
will have to wait for a 2013 shirt.
As oders have to be in for the 20th and don't get paid till 31st


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 Jul 2012)

Iainj837 said:


> Dam missed out on a 2012 shirt,
> will have to wait for a 2013 shirt.
> As oders have to be in for the 20th and don't get paid till 31st



Wonga.com


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2012)

Iainj837 said:


> Dam missed out on a 2012 shirt,
> will have to wait for a 2013 shirt.
> As oders have to be in for the 20th and don't get paid till 31st


 

Ping Shuan (Admin), I am sure he could work something out for you.

And.. you can also defer the paypal payment these days if I remember rightly. ie Paypal will pay Shaun but will not take money from you for 2 weeks.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Looser then usual Jon.
> They are UK sizing rather then Italian tight fit.


 
I know the sizing chart should remove all doubt but I am still nervous of getting something that flaps around like a bin bag or will be a tight squeeze for my 9yr old to get into?

I measure my chest at 40" so the above guide would suggest a medium or even, shock horror, a small! but at 6ft and 14 stone I doubt this can be possible?
My other cycle tops are a 20yr old team GT top that has a faded label indicating XXXL but fits like a glove (De Marchi/made in Italy )
A Foska Crash Test Dummy top in XL. I ordered multiple sizes and the next size down was definitely too small while the XL could be snugger.
A BMC/Hincapie Stars + Stripes top that is XXL but a bit too big.

What would the combined wisdom of cyclechat say? Should I order Medium or take a chance and get the Small? (please don't say both!)


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Jul 2012)

jazloc said:


> Wonga.com


Wouldn't touch them with a bargepole


----------



## Iainj837 (16 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Ping Shuan (Admin), I am sure he could work something out for you.
> 
> And.. you can also defer the paypal payment these days if I remember rightly. ie Paypal will pay Shaun but will not take money from you for 2 weeks.


Thanks Ian, will send a message to Shaun


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jul 2012)

Right, in the absence of any futher advice I am not taking chances of bing stuck with a child sized top so I am off to order the Medium rather than a Small.


----------



## Beebo (17 Jul 2012)

I've ordered a large, I'm sure I can flog it at near face value if it's the wrong size.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2012)

Beebo said:


> I've ordered a large, I'm sure I can flog it at near face value if it's the wrong size.


 

And I a medium.. so swapsy may be on the cards


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jul 2012)

Beebo said:


> I've ordered a large, I'm sure I can flog it at near face value if it's the wrong size.


I can forsee Postman Pat being kept busy doing swaps for a short while after these shirts go out.

We need to set up a swap page on the forum.... 'Large from Manchester seeks a medium for cycling trips and more' sort of thing?


----------



## lavoisier (21 Jul 2012)

I take it that as the order time has been extended by two weeks this also means a delay of two weeks in delivery?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2012)

lavoisier said:


> I take it that as the order time has been extended by two weeks this also means a delay of two weeks in delivery?


 

yes


----------



## lavoisier (21 Jul 2012)

Oh well nothing I can do about it I suppose.


----------



## BlackPanther (22 Jul 2012)

Cubist said:


> My spidey senses suggest it may be something to do with a previous version where the forum strapline was misspelt? Just a guess.....


 
I thought it was 'misspelled'.....mispelled, misspeled, mispelt, mispelled.


----------



## Cubist (22 Jul 2012)

Grammarist makes the following observation:
*Spelled vs. spelt*


In American English, *spelt *primarily refers to the hardy wheat grown mostly in Europe, and the verb _spell _makes *spelled* in its past-tense and past-participial forms. In varieties of English from outside the U.S., _spelt _and _spelled _both work as past-tense and past-participial forms of _spell_. They are interchangeable, and both are common. (snip)
British and Australian writers apparently make no distinction between _spelled _and _spelt_, using both as past participles and past-tense forms of _spell_.



Freedictionary.com helps us with mis.spelt*misspell*​​[ˌmɪsˈspɛl]​_vb_ *-spells*, *-spelling*, *-spelt*, *-spelled*
to spell (a word or words) wrongly​


----------



## Judderz (24 Jul 2012)

Done and paid


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2012)

ianrauk said:


> And I a medium.. so swapsy may be on the cards


 
And I an Extra Small. Probably wishful thinking but I'm a 36" chest, so should fit.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jul 2012)

DCLane said:


> And I an Extra Small. Probably wishful thinking but I'm a 36" chest, so should fit.


 I haven't met you (yet) but from your posts on the forum and talk of weight loss I have never pictured you as an XS


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2012)

I like Skol said:


> I haven't met you (yet) but from your posts on the forum and talk of weight loss I have never pictured you as an XS


 
I've gone from an XL to a Small/XS in clothes - so, yes size-wise I am. Mentally I've still got the residual self-image of a middle-aged fat bloke 

Having just had to re-do my wardrobe for the 2nd time as I've now got a 30" waist (was 38", then 34") it's about time that self-image re-adjusted.


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2012)

Most definitely. That must have taken quite a bit of work (and will power!).


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Jul 2012)

It also needs will power to keep the weight off.

I went for Large SS jersey as I've now got a few Large that fit me dead on. Plus a few old XL and two XXL from Decathlon which I need to get rid of. 

At least they were only Aldi/Lidl and the cheap Decathlon tops . 

I hope I can now go for better quality jerseys in my new size.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Jul 2012)

I ordered a Medium LS Jersey 
Never ordered a Medium anything in my life (except maybe a medium portion of McDonalds fries). I do hope it fits!


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2012)

Orders are going well but it would be great if we could get a few more before closing next Friday (_so we can take advantage of the volume discount we'd planned for in the pricing_).

We need around 30 more jersey orders so if you do fancy a CC jersey now's the time to *get one!* 

<hard sell over!>


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jul 2012)

Kids sizes?


----------



## Shaun (27 Jul 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Kids sizes?


 
No, sorry, just for grown ups at the mo.


----------



## Judderz (3 Aug 2012)

Just ordered another one (short sleeve this time)


----------

